# Cube Cart for dummies.....



## gotswagger.com (Feb 15, 2009)

I have read a lot on here about cube cart and it sounds great. But, I would want to "dress it up". Can you tell me how easy this would be?

I have designed a basic site in dreamweaver. Currently, I have a quick shopping cart with godaddy (who I sing the highest praises). But, I can only have up to 100 items for the price I am paying. In order to get more (way more than I need) the monthly fee increases significantly. I am currently designing a store in Prostores. Then I came across this wonderful site and now I am second guessing what I have done.

Anyway, can I design something in Dreamweaver and easily link it to cube cart or can I easily change the look of cube cart? How does it work? Like I said, I can manage through dreamweaver pretty well, but only have basic HTML.

Sorry this is so long, but I would really appreciate feedback.

Thanks! Michell


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I think someone with a basic understanding of html would be able to get a decent site done with cubecart.

Depending upon how much you want to "dress it up", you might be able to accomplish a good deal by yourself. Also, if you know how you want the site to look, you can hire someone to code the cubecart site for you to look exactly the way you design it. There are freelancers that you can find that would do it for a fairly reasonable price.


----------

